# lotion



## beepal (Jan 5, 2004)

does anyone have a good beeswax recipe for a dry skin lotion


----------



## Scott Allen (Apr 2, 2010)

I use 2/3 clean tallow to 1/3 beeswax. Melt in a double boiler and pour through cheesecloth a couple of times to filter. The put into tins of your choice.

Scott


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i take cottonwood buds in the early spring and infuse them into EVO for a month then strain out the buds - then melt about a pound of beeswax in a double boiler and slowly add the oil to the wax - and test like you are making candies - let it cool for a little bit and test for the consistancy that works for you - then just pour the mix into a squirt pump and have at it !!!!! 

its a great mix - since the cottonwood resin makes up 75 % of propolis - so you are getting then benies for that too!!!!! without the sticky !!!!


----------



## santa fe trail bee (Apr 24, 2010)

I like this one:

1 lb beeswax
1 lb coconut oil
1 lb shea butter
1 lb cocoa butter

We also include an infusion (used EVOO) with fresh herbs of about 3-6 oz: comfrey, bergomot, chamomille, plantain, and any others you may have growing. Even have used some arnica (walmart spanish food section). The infusion may even add a little light green color depending what you have used.

Add your favorite essential oils to suit, for a little fragrance. I like the Orange & Clove mixed. The varieties are endless.

Melt all this together and pour into molds, muffin pan, or flat. The result will be a wonderful lotion bar. I wrap in wax paper and give for gifts.


----------

